# Looking for farming info....



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Does anyone know who does fish farming consulting in ohio? I can't find anything on the web. Looking to get some information on getting started. Any information would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

There is a wealth of information on the web. Check out the fact sheets on www.msstate.edu/dept/srac. There are regional aquaculture centers throughout the US but the South has the best factsheets. Locally, contact the Ohio Aquaculture Association and OSU's aquaculture extention, 740-289-2071 EXT 121 Laura Tiu. 

A must have book: American Fisheries Society's Fish Hatchery Management


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks so much. I looked at a lot of stuff online. Just need someone to come out and take a look at my land and see what would be my best option....


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

Bill Cody [AKA the pond doctor] might be able to help I think he is around Malinta,Ohio


----------

